# N/A in members list



## Snoop Puss (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi,
Can anyone let me know what N/A means in the members list? I'm trying to catch up with old friends on the site. Two I'm especially keen to link up with have N/A against their names. Before I put my foot in it, can anyone give me the heads-up or low-down on this?
Thanks.
Snoop


----------



## Alix (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey Snoop, see your PMs.

And at GrillingFool's request, this thread is closed because the matter is being dealt with via PM. Personal information is never shared in a public place.


----------

